# Hey



## Gaducker (Mar 31, 2016)

5 months and a few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Apr 1, 2016)

Ready for another opener like last year.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 1, 2016)

im ready to get my boat! longest month and a half of my life if not longer!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 1, 2016)

It will will here before you know it. Ga ducker are yall heading west again this teal season?


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 1, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> It will will here before you know it. Ga ducker are yall heading west again this teal season?



Heck yea.


----------



## roadkill82 (May 6, 2016)

Booked our camp yesterday! Its almost worse that they released the dates so early. GAducker y'all gonna be out there opening weekend?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (May 7, 2016)

got my new boat but im still messing with the set u. should be ready by duck season


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 8, 2016)

What boat did you get?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (May 8, 2016)

1656 havoc dbst. got it to be a year round boat, not just for hunting


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2016)

roadkill82 said:


> Booked our camp yesterday! Its almost worse that they released the dates so early. GAducker y'all gonna be out there opening weekend?



No, We will wait till the last min in case a hurricane comes through and jacks up the habitat.


----------

